
How Harvey Mudd College increased gender ratio in CS from 10% female to 40% - mbrubeck
http://www.forbes.com/sites/85broads/2011/12/12/how-one-college-president-is-breaking-down-barriers-for-women-in-tech/
======
jchonphoenix
The unanswered question is how they went about doing it. If they were really
able to increase it to 40% purely by peaking interest, then that's great!

If they did it through other means, however, they're potentially not actually
solving any of the inherent problems. They may just be creating quotas and
biasing the pool of students they pull from.

------
nandemo
> _When she arrived, 33% of the student body was female, but only 10% of
> computer science majors were female. Today, 42% of the student body is
> female, and 40% major in computer science._

Is that a typo? As it is, I read the last phrase as "40% of the female
students are majoring in CS", not "40% of the CS majors are female".

~~~
cafard
I assume that the author means to say "40% of the majors in computer science."
For what it's worth, the college's own web site says 34% female, 36% class of
2013.

